# Rudolf Gwalther: lawmakers must keep their own laws



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 26, 2021)

In fact, there is nothing that brings those who are put in authority over others into greater disrepute than if they order them to do something that they are not prepared to do themselves. There is a saying that does the rounds in the schools, which warns, “Shame on the teacher, if his guilt condemns him.” This is true not only of teachers in the church but also of the leading people who govern the state. No decree will seem harsh or intolerable to the people if they see that it is observed by the magistrates themselves. But if they are dishonest and transgress with impunity the laws that they impose on others, it will not be easy to find anyone willing to submit to their rule.

For the reference, see Rudolf Gwalther: lawmakers must keep their own laws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

